# Release of iPhone 5



## Sonia ferdous (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone give me any certain idea or possibility about the releasing date of Iphone 5. I need this information as i want to buy a iPhone. So if i could get this information then i would wait for the release of iPhone 5.

Thanks in advance for your reply!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There currently isnt a release date for the iPhone 5. I can tell you that it will be late 2012 or early 2013.

Also have you tried looking at other types of phones? Which Mobile Operating System is Right for You? | | Tech Support Forum


----------

